# Best cat food brands



## Heggielover (Jan 2, 2017)

I am getting a new hedgehog soon And I would like to feed it a little better diet then my last. Please list you favorite cat food brand as well as treats your hedgehog eat! Thank you in advance for your help!


----------



## Maia0505 (Mar 5, 2017)

Purina One Purposeful Nutrition Tender Selects With Real Chicken, that's what my breeder uses for her hedgehogs. I don't know much about it, but if the breeder uses it, it must seem ok.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Purina is considered a low quality food. There is a thread in the nutrition section that list what foods are good.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Unfortunately there are a lot of breeders that don't feed very good foods. I'm not sure whether it's due to costs or just lack of knowledge or what. It's really annoying, to be honest.

You should both check out these two stickies so you can learn some basics on pet food ingredients & what to look for.  http://www.hedgehogcentral.com/foru...3034-beginner-s-guide-hedgehog-nutrition.html and http://www.hedgehogcentral.com/foru...d-may-2016-recommended-dry-cat-food-list.html


----------



## HarryAzhar (Jan 24, 2018)

Cats love dry - but we like cake but don't eat it all the time! It's full of completely unnecessary carbs that are there to bulk the food out and make it cheaper for the manufacturers to produce. Add to that that cats find it incredibly hard to metabolize you end up paying for them to poop it out. The additives and sugars that are in dry are a contributory factor to feline obesity. 

Also dry is incredibly dehydrating for cats as cats have evolved to get 99% of their fluids from their prey and so have no natural thirst drive. For each 50g of dry they eat they need about 1/2 pint of water to counteract the dehydrating effects. Even with a water fountain most cats find this a hard amount of water to drink. 

For wet the higher the meat percentage the better. I like to feed anything above 60% but tend to go for 97% or more, watch out for the offal content though.

I personally feed a mixture of raw, Bozita, Aminonda Carny, and Grau, I have fed Natures Menu and Hi-life in the past, and probably will again. My preferrable brands for wet food are Purina fancy feast (Amazon Best Seller) and meo mix. 

If you really need to feed dry - look at Purina One (Amazon choice), Hill science diet, and Acana - these are grain free. 

As with all good food they may seem more expensive (wet and dry) to begin with, but you feed less and they poop less, AND it's a lot less smelly.


----------



## HarryAzhar (Jan 24, 2018)

Lilysmommy said:


> Unfortunately there are a lot of breeders that don't feed very good foods. I'm not sure whether it's due to costs or just lack of knowledge or what. It's really annoying, to be honest.
> 
> You should both check out these two stickies so you can learn some basics on pet food ingredients & what to look for.  http://www.hedgehogcentral.com/foru...3034-beginner-s-guide-hedgehog-nutrition.html and http://www.hedgehogcentral.com/foru...d-may-2016-recommended-dry-cat-food-list.html


Thank you. It is indeed useful guide. I always prefer going through all the insights before trying any cat food for her.


----------



## HarryAzhar (Jan 24, 2018)

I have also gone through another latest guide, includes some valuable insights about what should and shouldn't consider before buying best cat food and as I have been with cats for over 10 years, still I found mentioned details useful for me. 
Source: https://www.criticthoughts.com/pet/best-cat-food/


----------



## lovemyhogsuk (May 2, 2017)

HarryAzhar said:


> I have also gone through another latest guide, includes some valuable insights about what should and shouldn't consider before buying best cat food and as I have been with cats for over 10 years, still I found mentioned details useful for me.
> Source:
> https://www.criticthoughts.com/pet/best-cat-food/


I use a mix of different brands to stop fussy eaters as I have 8 Pygmy hedgehogs but I tend to use brands like 
Purina one,wainwrights,hills science plan, ardley grange,and a biscuit from Tesco a new one called web box chicken it's small and helps my elderly hogs xx


----------

